# Newbie needs a hand



## JamesW (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello folks I'm new to the whole slingshot business but I feel that a slingshot could be a fun way scare off or even kill off a rather large group of rabbits that have taken up residence at the bottom of my garden. Below are two slingshots that caught my eye and I am considering purchasing one of them. My biggest concern is that I was unable to find a wrist rocket slingshot that was camouflaged around the same price range as the two linked below. Ideally I would have a camouflaged slingshot or at least one that doesn't have bright orange/yellow bands. I intend to look into slingshot hunting once I've spent some time getting to grips with whatever one I will purchase. Could you folks take a look at the links and inform me on whether or not they are suitable and which one out of the two would you recommend If you have a recontamination that is not one of the two below for a newbie please do share. Also what size ammunition will I have to purchase to take down a rabbit? and are there any benefits of a classic slingshot over a wrist rocket?

If you have any more advice to give I would be very thankful.

Thanks

-James

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BARNETT-FOLDING-WIDOW-SLINGSHOT-CATAPULT/dp/B0090P5HC2/ref=pd_cp_sg_0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Barnett-Outdoors-Cobra-Slingshot-Stabilizer/dp/B000HE8NL2/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1360013806&sr=1-2


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey there.

Well personally if I had to pick out of JUST those two, I would go for the classic black widow.

But one thing I will recommend is checking out some of the vendors on this site. For a good (UK made) hunting catapult, check out the hammer hunter by Jim at Sheffield Catapults (http://slingshotforum.com/user/5554-sheffield-catapults/), it may cost more but man is there a big improvement compared to the basic commercials.

Ammo wise, try browsing the hunting sub forum, where there are many topics on ammo for hunting, and check out the pinned topic http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ too see what other members are using. Try the search function, use tags like 'hunting ammo' 'ammo' 'first slingshot' 'rabbit' too narrow down your search.

Any more information needed just pm me,

Cheers Luke


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Honestly? Neither.

I am not a big fan of the large commercial tubes. I would look at something that takes small chinese tubes or flats. DanKung has some nice models as do lots of private vendors like A+ in the states and Game Keeper John in England.


----------



## JamesW (Feb 4, 2013)

Are wrist rocket slingshots a improvement over the 'classic' slingshots? I assumed they were but many of the quality slingshots do not appear to be wrist rockets. Can any of you fine folks link me to somewhere that explains the difference advantages/disadvantages or give me al little run-down? thanks again and thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I do not think they are one bit of an advantage, actually a disadvantage due to the horrible bands that they use plus they are large and bulky and hard to pocket. PM sent


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JamesW said:


> Are wrist rocket slingshots a improvement over the 'classic' slingshots? I assumed they were but many of the quality slingshots do not appear to be wrist rockets. Can any of you fine folks link me to somewhere that explains the difference advantages/disadvantages or give me al little run-down? thanks again and thanks for the quick replies!


You are right in the middle of the best slingshot resource in the world. Check out the Homemade Slingshots Forum.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Since the two options you gave us are 'hammer grip' you can use the search function for it.

Milbro catapults has also some hammer grip shooters. So does Bill Hays.

Just inform yourself first before you buy those you mentioned.

You may also check out the 'Bands and Tubes' section to get an idea of the different elastics.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

history repeats itself and slingshot new newbies repeat the questions too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another option would be to make a natural from a fork off a tree. Very accurate and powerful. You can band it up as desired. With slingshots for hunting it best to use heavy ammo like .44 cal lead or 50 cal steel.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Just buy some bands from a vendor, and make a frame, or find a fork for a natural, those nuke tubes take all the accuracy and fun out of sling shooting 
Flatbands will shoot much faster, with less effort,
Even Chinese style tubes would be a better choice.


----------



## SnakeSkin (Feb 24, 2013)

if u want camo use camo ducktape lol


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi James,

as far as one slingshot type being better then another-here's a few positive thing on both.

A traditional slingshot ( one without brace ) is compact,easily concealed,and easily camouflaged.

A Wrist Braced slingshot is a more stable slingshot ,can handle stronger bands,and is less stressful on the wrist.

There are models in both styles that are relatively cheap,so my advice would be to get both styles.

The Black Widow by Barnett is a very good slingshot ( get rid of the stock tube assembly-there are better choices band or tube wise ) and as far as a traditional, go to the tutorial section of the forum and make a frame for yourself from one of the templates provided by fellow forum members or check out the vendors section for an entrance model from one of them.

Two other good choices that are economical and good frames too,would be the Trumark S9 and the Saunders Hawk. Good luck on your quest! Flatband


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

My first slingshot was a Gamekeeper Pocket Poacher, and it had more than enough power to kill game! He has a lot of different designs, so you can pick one you like.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

All the advice given is sound, follow it and you cannot go wrong. Good luck!


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I use M10 Hex nuts for rabbit hunting which weigh 10 grams as standard. I shoot them from my home made catapults fitted with double tapered theraband gold and achieve more than enough power to dispatch them safely.

As for the catapult, I would not recommend a standard "wrist rocket" type. I would urge you to buy one either from sellers on here or specifically hunter types sold on ebay as they will have been made specifically for the purpose you require.

If you want some more advice on hunting rabbits by all means drop me a PM as I am in the UK and do rabbit control on a regular basis as part of my volunteer ranger work.


----------

